# Unique Merckx paint scheme



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never seen this paint job in the States.....any of you with Euro connections seen it? Looks like a UCI points-leader colorway....maybe made for Nico Eeckhout?

I'm recall seeing the Champion of Belgian paint job he rode in the Three Days of De Panne only because he had a gnarly crash. 

Pretty unique, even if it is an Aluminum frame


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow that paintjob is cute


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*I might add*



kjmunc said:


> I've never seen this paint job in the States.....any of you with Euro connections seen it? Looks like a UCI points-leader colorway....maybe made for Nico Eeckhout?
> 
> I'm recall seeing the Champion of Belgian paint job he rode in the Three Days of De Panne only because he had a gnarly crash.
> 
> Pretty unique, even if it is an Aluminum frame


simple yet elegant as well


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like it. I'm always surprised when they're not red & black; not necessarily Merckx, but any relatively new bike.


----------

